# That Chinese kid can dunk from top of free throw circle



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

I think his name is Moo something and he is 13 and 7-1.

He comes from near the Chinese border with Mongolia.

He heards camels with his papa when he's not playing hoops.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Link?


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Desert Nomad</b>!
> I think his name is Moo Goo Gai Pan and he is 13 and 7-1.
> 
> He comes from near the Chinese border with Mongolia.
> ...


I hope you're not trying to be funny by messing up his name like he was dish in a Chinese restaurant.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: That Chinese kid can dunk from top of free throw circle*



> Originally posted by <b>sylaw</b>!
> 
> 
> I hope you're not trying to be funny by messing up his name like he was dish in a Chinese restaurant.


I hope he is not either. I read the article and with the billion+ people, China will be sending great basketball projects to the NBA! YES! I like that - maybe some actuall centers to have some competition like the NBA used to have before Shaq went on steroids.

<i>"....and <b>Mo Guo-chao</b> (210 cm, 1988) are the two most intriguing young big men in China. Unlike Yi Jianlian, however, they are intriguing because no one yet knows whether they truly have NBA potential.


As I have not seen these players personally, though I have seen a picture of Sun Ming-ming, I cannot totally vouch for the accuracy of these reports. However, my input from multiple sources, leads me to believe that they are essentially true. It does say that you should try to get a look at these players and assess their true abilities.


At his current height of 210 cm, Mo is supposedly "freakishly" athletic according to one observer. <b> He can beat guards in a foot race and jump from the free-throw line and dunk. </b> The observer saw Mo when he was still 208 cm and said that his fundamentals are shaky -- which one would expect from a 14-year-old. 
...."</i>


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

I wish I could be that tall at 14. :no: 

I'm considered tall (6 foot) at 13, but that guys a giant.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> I wish I could be that tall at 14. :no:
> 
> I'm considered tall (6 foot) at 13, but that guys a giant.


Your lucky to be 6 foot at 13. You must be the tallest person in your grade. You probably be a giant and go around 6.6, 6.7 or taller


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

lol I was 6 foot at 13 (actually 6-1).

It doesn't mean you're gonna be a giant. I thought I was gonna blow up because I have big feet, but I'm 17 now and I think I'm topped out at 6'4". That's not bad, though.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: That Chinese kid can dunk from top of free throw circle*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> I hope he is not either. I read the article and with the billion+ people, China will be sending great basketball projects to the NBA! YES! I like that - maybe some actuall centers to have some competition like the NBA used to have before Shaq went on steroids.


That was quite the shot at Shaq. Doesn't the NBA test for steroids so how did Shaq suddenly take them and he has been huge his whole life. His dad was 6'8 and in the military and most players do tend to get stronger once in the NBA.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> lol I was 6 foot at 13 (actually 6-1).
> 
> It doesn't mean you're gonna be a giant. I thought I was gonna blow up because I have big feet, but I'm 17 now and I think I'm topped out at 6'4". That's not bad, though.


Same here, to a lesser degree. I was 5-8 5-9 by the time I entered HS and I'm 5-10 now. Some people just grow earlier than others but it doesn't mean they'll keep growing.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: That Chinese kid can dunk from top of free throw circle*



> Originally posted by <b>allenive21</b>!
> 
> 
> That was quite the shot at Shaq. Doesn't the NBA test for steroids so how did Shaq suddenly take them and he has been huge his whole life. His dad was 6'8 and in the military and most players do tend to get stronger once in the NBA.



UHHHH - Shaq said in his OWN book he took them, so how is that a "shot at Shaq"? 

Look at film of him in 1995 and film from last year and tell me you can't "see" how his streoids helped him? Much like Bonds, who NEVER hit 5o homeruns when he was a YOUNG player and all of a sudden he jumps from 40 some to 70 some. People are NOT stupid, they can add - IF they are so inclined.


----------



## Ryoga (Aug 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>allenive21</b>!
> 
> 
> That was quite the shot at Shaq. Doesn't the NBA test for steroids so how did Shaq suddenly take them and he has been huge his whole life. His dad was 6'8 and in the military and most players do tend to get stronger once in the NBA.



you don't mean Sarge Harrison, do you?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: That Chinese kid can dunk from top of free throw circle*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny how you didn't mention Mark Mcgwire's steroid use. He set the record based on them. The Bonds thing is unproven its just speculation on your part. Players get more powerful and bigger as their careers go its not just natural to say oh he's better with age not because he's matured and figured some things out as a player but because he's juiced up thats too easy a cop out. Big Mac admitted to taking the andro which was put on the banned substance list for being a steroid.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: That Chinese kid can dunk from top of free throw circle*



> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Funny how you didn't mention Mark Mcgwire's steroid use. He set the record based on them. The Bonds thing is unproven its just speculation on your part. Players get more powerful and bigger as their careers go its not just natural to say oh he's better with age not because he's matured and figured some things out as a player but because he's juiced up thats too easy a cop out. Big Mac admitted to taking the andro which was put on the banned substance list for being a steroid.



I forgot about Mark (he is so forgettable and retired I believe)- add him to the list. As for Bonds, he admitted it an interview on tv - so it is NOT speculation, but a confession by Bonds on tv.

They get bigger - but with steroids they get MEANER, their necks and eyes bulge and they do things they couldn't do when they were not on steroids. 

Ask <b>A truly GREAT athlete like Carl Lewis how he feels about steroid users trying to fake their way to a gold medal</b>!!!!


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Desert Nomad</b>!
> I think his name is Moo Goo Gai Pan .


That wasn't funny.


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

*Lewis*



> Ask A truly GREAT athlete like Carl Lewis how he feels about steroid users trying to fake their way to a gold medal!!!!


I think Carl Lewis is the best atlete ever, but He used proibit substances too. SI article.

USA think that they can do anything and the rest of the world will be dumb enough to not discover....

Pizzoni

PS. Even the US president election was a fraude, and They think thety live in a democracy....


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: That Chinese kid can dunk from top of free throw circle*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sorry that I can't read every book in the world. My bad. But in my opinion, they could be using steroids that are not illegal in the NBA. I have never read the NBA's policy about steriods and testing but I think I will try to find it now.


----------



## Kildar (Nov 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Same here, to a lesser degree. I was 5-8 5-9 by the time I entered HS and I'm 5-10 now. Some people just grow earlier than others but it doesn't mean they'll keep growing.


I was 5'4" as a feshman in HS and I was embarrassed because I liked a sophmore girl that was 5'6". I think I'm done growing at 38, 6'3 3/4" and a comfortable 245lbs. 

I have two nephews with the same parents.
The older brother is around 5' 10" and his "little" brother is about 6' 9" 290lbs. 

You just never know...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Speaking about steroids in baseball, does anybody know if Jason Giambi uses? I've been out of the U.S. for a few years and I hadn't seen him but then I saw him and I was like NO WAY! There is no way a guy his age could have grown so much bigger...it's just crazy. I remember how he looked on Oakland and when I saw him a little while ago as a Yankee my jaw literally dropped.


----------



## Dabears (Jan 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kildar</b>!
> 
> 
> I was 5'4" as a feshman in HS and I was embarrassed because I liked a sophmore girl that was 5'6". I think I'm done growing at 38, 6'3 3/4" and a comfortable 245lbs.
> ...



Different people grow at different times. My best friend was on pace to be massive. He was almost 6'7 and close to 240lbs when he was 13. Now he's 18, and he's only grown to 6'8, and about 250lbs.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Ew I'm glad Im not a freak 7'1 AT 13! I'm happy with my 5'8 at 14


----------



## Koos (Apr 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> lol I was 6 foot at 13 (actually 6-1).
> 
> It doesn't mean you're gonna be a giant. I thought I was gonna blow up because I have big feet, but I'm 17 now and I think I'm topped out at 6'4". That's not bad, though.


sounds familiar to me ,

at 13 i was 6-1 and 250 lbs(got up to 300 b4 i decided i didn't want to be a fatguy any more) with a size 14 shoe...

now i'm 6-5 and 230 with a size 18 shoe


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

at 13 i was 6'5  ..And now i am almost 7'0" and it is awesome being tall..


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> Your lucky to be 6 foot at 13. You must be the tallest person in your grade. You probably be a giant and go around 6.6, 6.7 or taller


6 foot at 13? You damn early blossomers. I was 5'6 at 13, then stalled till I was 15, and then moved up to 5'11 until now, at 17 I'm waiting to reach the magical number that is six. Its not the height. Its if you have mad hops. Safe to say we can all dunk?


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> Your lucky to be 6 foot at 13. You must be the tallest person in your grade. You probably be a giant and go around 6.6, 6.7 or taller


Actually, nope. Three guys are about 6'2".  But they suck at basketball, so I'm happy about that. But my genes don't bode well for me. My mom's 5'2" and my dad's 5'6". I SHOULD keep growing though, as I have a size 13 1/2 shoe.


----------



## SirHinn (Feb 9, 2003)

You guys all assume someone uses steroids because they got more muscle mass than they had in times past. You ever try lifting weights and going on an extensive weight program to gain muscle mass? Believe it or not it is possible to get drastically bigger over time.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

i think one of the main reasons so many people assume that all these guys that bulk up over nite are on steroids is cuz guys like caminiti and canseco have admitted to doing it so we all jus assume that the others do. and who knows, some may just work their *** off and actually bulk up. but im pretty sure plenty of other guys are shootin up


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

pizzoni= desert nomad


Peja Stojakovic BEST PLAYER IN THE NBA TODAY WHAT A COMPLETE PLAYER.


Also I find it ironic how the rest of the world (europeans especially) are are so quick to cast the first stone in judgement of america, when they are the ones starting world wars.


In any event do you guys consider what the NBA rules a steroid to be a steroid or do you just go with the chemical defintion?


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> I wish I could be that tall at 14. :no:
> 
> I'm considered tall (6 foot) at 13, but that guys a giant.


kid, you're 6 feet tall at the age of 13 and want to be freakishly taller? relax, some of us "old" guys will never reach 6 feet. you're gonna be at least 6'4" or taller, enjoy it. freak.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

(just kidding about the "freak" comment)


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Also wanted to add,

If this guy is legitamate ( Moo Goo Gai Pan is a chinese dish)


then does anyone know if he is mongolian or chinese. I ask because I had a friend who is 6'4 travel through china and mongolia and he said the Mongolians are actually pretty tall folk, he was quite surprised to not tower over him. Mengke Bateer is a good example of this.


----------

